# Burr Oak Crappie



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Caught these Crappie 3/31 from the Spillway at Burr Oak, Ended up catching 45 but these were the biggest 2.

The biggest was 15 1/2 inch, and weighed in at 1.9 lbs, the other was 13 inches, and was 1.1 lbs.

Also on the day we ended up with 20 bass and 4 cats from a few local ponds.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

nice lookin crappie.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice slabs:B 
now you got me bustin' to get out.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I would love to have about 10 Crappie the size of the left one next month at tourny time. LOL


----------



## spinfish (May 4, 2005)

Hey RiverWader... nice crappie! I was out on the north end of the lake on Saturday with my daughters... they got new kayaks over the winter and were itching to splash them... got my poles ready on Sunday cause it looks like the action isn't far off... what were you fishing that they were biting on?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Those are some great looking Crappies. Boy would I like to have about a dozen for the fryer right now!!! Nothing better than Spring Crappies!! Congrats!!!----- Tim


----------



## BIG BEAR (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree those are nice. If I wasn't already losing sleep over crappie dreams I have to see to nice ones. Hope you catch a bunch more.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Good job riverwader! Nice looking fish. Smile next time! It'll make the fish look bigger.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! Congrats on some great slabs! Those are nice.

 

CG


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Both awsome fish, that one on your right is a toad. I went out today myself, only managed 7 largemouths. Couldn't get the crappies to cooperate!


----------



## deer_turkey328 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow reat looking fish. Is that lake still real good fishing? I used to fish it alot when younger when we had a cabin down on county road 14....I fished dock three area alot back then and always caught nice bass, and I stink at bass fising....tony


----------



## KatKing34 (May 6, 2007)

Glad your goin to be in my boat come time for the May 3rd Crappie tourn. at Delaware!!!!!! Keep up the good work!!!!! Can't wait to get out on the water!!!


----------

